# Crested Butte Tandem Fun!



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Here is a taste of Crested Butte single track from a Ventana ECDM 29er. 



 People seem very surprised to see a tandem. They were just as surprised last year! :thumbsup:


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice video and ride! We are thinking of heading to Colorado the 22-29. Are there a lot of tandem friendly trails there? Other activities? We have been to Colorado Springs , Denver, and all the tourist attractions there w the kids. This time just me and wife/stoker. 

Would like to do some rafting,hiking,riding road and mountain and bringing both tandems. Any good camping sites?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

High speed is for full suspension...how fast were those downhill sections? Tough to tell but I'm guessing 25>30.

I would love to see video shot of the rear suspension on that trail. We did the camera out the back on Santos Spider Kingdom a while back...what an eye opener.

Nice though, very nice.

PK


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

I need to get the camera mount a little more stable. It's time to play around with some different camera locations. The stoker hasn't been getting any camera time! I have a professional photographer friend that wants to do a section of trail with his camera/copter and the tandem riding the trail. It will be one small section of trail, very wide open, that we repeat to try to get some interesting video.

We probably peaked at 25ish mph. Traci is often QoM on Strava segments after we ride. I put my rides on the Tandem club so they don't get mixed in with my half bike rides.


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

ALM said:


> Nice video and ride! We are thinking of heading to Colorado the 22-29. Are there a lot of tandem friendly trails there? Other activities? We have been to Colorado Springs , Denver, and all the tourist attractions there w the kids. This time just me and wife/stoker.
> 
> Would like to do some rafting,hiking,riding road and mountain and bringing both tandems. Any good camping sites?


Yes, try camping near Poncha Springs and up where the Monarch Crest trail finishes. I don't remember the name of the creek and lake up there but camping along the creek is very nice and peaceful (when the motorcycles calm down.) Many great camp sites throughout the state. In the national forest many places allow camping anywhere for free. Just watch the weather and choose where you go around the forecast. The monsoon can ramp up anytime during the summer and makes the high mountains a bit soggy.

Crested Butte is very good for tandem riding. Hartman Rocks in Gunnison would be good too. Winter Park is good. Denver front range starting to get kind of hot, would recommend more altitude. Steamboat is on our short list to return to.

We will be around next weekend and then heading to Oregon for a week or so.


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice video! What else did you ride? Strand Hill? Upper loop? 

Is it too early for 401? 

We need to plan a trip up there late summer or early fall. We had some great riding in Winter Park this weekend!


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, a bit too early for 401. We tried to ride it as an out and back but decided it was a bit too adventurous (climby) and we turned around when we hit some snow run-off mud.

Yesterday we planned to do a bigger loop linking up the close to town trails, but the weather was threatening early.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ebnelson said:


> I need to get the camera mount a little more stable. It's time to play around with some different camera locations. The stoker hasn't been getting any camera time! I have a professional photographer friend that wants to do a section of trail with his camera/copter and the tandem riding the trail. It will be one small section of trail, very wide open, that we repeat to try to get some interesting video.
> 
> We probably peaked at 25ish mph. Traci is often QoM on Strava segments after we ride. I put my rides on the Tandem club so they don't get mixed in with my half bike rides.


FWIW, when we had a VHoldr, the predecessor to the Contour, the clacking noise was on our videos also. Some have said it is the internal circuit board bouncing. The footage they capture is really good, the audio is really good except the clacking.

It is a really cool video, I love the narrow or whatever when you went between the trees.

PK


----------



## ebnelson (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been wondering about the clacking sound. That makes sense. If the enclosure is easy to disassemble I may try some hot glue to hold the board in place. Otherwise I'll have to learn how to add music to the video!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Woo Hoo, Leaving for Crested Butte in the morning! Going to try out our JVC HD camera. Hoping to get to ride the 401 if not to early. It looks fantastic from you tube videos. I know the climb to the top will kill us flatlanders as we are only at 90 ft above sea leavel.

The Garden of the Gods killed me in my younger days when riding a half bike! If open I will walk it to the top to ride down if I have to! : )

The Mountain Bike Museum is on our list of thing to do for sure. We got a 4 bed house with a hot tube to rest our tired bones in after biking! Will post videos when we return!

See ya!


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ebnelson said:


> I've been wondering about the clacking sound. That makes sense. If the enclosure is easy to disassemble I may try some hot glue to hold the board in place. Otherwise I'll have to learn how to add music to the video!


I have had several conversations with the tech support folks. Overall pretty cool. Two things mentioned about the clacking, first was to ensure the circuit board was secured via the screw under the battery / memory cover. If that is snug, they mentioned that most people put video to music, so the noise is not a problem.

One thing I always suspected caused the noise but never tried to see if it stopped it was to install a few tight rubber bands around the camera and mount to remove all play.

We really enjoyed our VholdR, (early Contour), the primary reason we went to VIO was the ability to not need a special case to protect from rain or water.

I enjoy the video, I still would like to see a photo of the camera install on the bars.

PK


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Well somehow my wife deleted all of our video while showing a neighbor on the tv! Not that it was great video. First time to use the camera and my angle was to far down, watching I kept trying to lift my head to see what was coming up! The picture quality and sound was very good I thought. We did not take any pics on the trails but here are some of the area. It was also BTC, BIKE TOUR COLORADO, the week we were there.

Here are some random pics. I took my 83 year old mom. She is such a trooper, she went white water rafting with us with dinner to follow at Garlic Mikes and it was outstanding!


----------



## ALM (Jul 14, 2012)

Crested Butte is supposedly the wildflower capital of Colorado. These pics prove why. Also, the first few pics on the previous post were the views from the home we rented on Gothic Road. It was just breath taking.


----------

